# habe Mitleid mit mir



## ttttr

Hoe vertaal je "Hab Mitleiden mit mir" naar het Nederlands ?
"Heb meedogen met mee" ?


----------



## Peterdg

Heb medelijden met mij.


----------



## ttttr

Wat betekent dan " meedogen" ? Hoe zou je dat woord gebruiken?


----------



## Peterdg

ttttr said:


> Wat betekent dan " meedogen" ? Hoe zou je dat woord gebruiken?


Ik weet eigenlijk niet of "meedogen" bestaat. Ik denk dat het gebruikelijke woord "mededogen" is, en dat is een synoniem voor "medelijden". In samenstellingen bestaat "meedogen-" wel. bv. "meedogenloos", "meedogend". 

"Mededogen" wordt echter minder gebruikt dan "medelijden" en heeft een archaïsch tintje.


----------



## HKK

_Mededogen _is volgens mij iets gespecialiseerder. Ik beeld mij een arme middeleeuwse stumper in die zijn licht ontvlambare heer heeft gekrenkt en nu onthoofd zal worden. Hij roept wanhopig "Heer, heb mededogen!". _Mededogen _lijkt mij als je iemand vergeeft of spaart: _mercy, clemency_.


----------



## Sjonger

'Heb medelijden (met mij)' is inderdaad als je het serieus bedoelt archaïsch, maar je kunt het ook min of meer als grapje zeggen als iemand bijvoorbeeld veel van je vraagt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat medelijden (en het woord) denigrerend kan overkomen: hij/zij die medelijden toont, kan zich superieur wanen of de ander dat gevoel geven. Mededogen is bijna filosofisch: je betekent je bewust verbonden weten met allen en alles, niet zomaar medelijden dus, maar verbondenheid, empathie, verder dan woorden, enz. 

Karen Armstrong lanceerde een Charter for Compassion/ Handvest voor Mededogen. Uiteraard is daarbij voor 'mededogen' gekozen omdat het niet zomaar om een toevallig medelijden gaat, maar om een fundamentele houding. _Gedogen _zelf kan _tolereren _betekenen - gedoogcoalitie - maar heel vaak is het positiever: 'in het leven gedogen' van Gezelle --- waarbij een mens of God de mens het leven gunt. Ja, gunnen kan hier nuttig zijn als term.

Helemaal ouderwets is: 'ontferm u' !


----------

